# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Kế hoạch Tour Thucncvt Miên Tây ,Đông Nam Bộ ,Sài gòn  sắp tới

## thucncvt

Tình hình là khoảng giữa tháng 6 này Em có chuyến Miền Đông Nam bộ
  kế hoạch dừng chân ở 4 nơi 
 Bạc Liêu 
 Sóc Trăng 
 Sài Gòn 
 Đồng Nai 
 Chuyển đi  chính giao lưu và chuyển giao máy  và thăm 1 số khách hàng cũ 
   Vậy các bác nào có thời gian tranh thủ uống cùng em ly nước mía đá nhé  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Ghé Cần Thơ chơi bác.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ko có đi Sì Gòn hả bác?

----------


## thanhst

Hẹn gặp bác ở Sóc Trăng nhé

----------


## thucncvt

Ok sẽ sắp sếp ghé Cần Thơ  nếu bác *CKD* ở đó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lần này ghé Sóc Trăng cố gắng không bị nhỡ  Bác *Thanhst* như lần trước nữa  :Wink: 
 vì sẽ ở lại Biên Hòa  và Bạc Liêu chính  
 Lộ trình sẽ vào thẳng Bạc Liêu rồi quay ra  các nơi, :Confused:

----------


## writewin

ai za vậy mà em định giửa tháng 6 ra hà nội rồi xuống thăm anh thư và học tí về laze chứ^^, anh có lịch đi và lịch về chưa, sì gòn thì tháng 8 em mới đi vì chờ cầu xong rồi làm chuyến đi đầu tàu vô nam ^^

----------


## thucncvt

> ai za vậy mà em định giửa tháng 6 ra hà nội rồi xuống thăm anh thư và học tí về laze chứ^^, anh có lịch đi và lịch về chưa, sì gòn thì tháng 8 em mới đi vì chờ cầu xong rồi làm chuyến đi đầu tàu vô nam ^^


 Hihi Thắng 
 Mình mới ở Điện Thọ Quảng Nam 10 ngày ,mới ra hôm 1/6 xong ,công việc mà không gấp thì mình ,và Duongvantruyen cũng ở lại ĐN rồi , chắc hôm nào có thời gian Alo vậy

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hìng là EM đang ở miều tây

do tính chất chuyến đi nên có chút thay đổi từ Bạc Liêu Em đã sang thẳng Tân Chấu An Giang luôn rồi tính tiếp  :Confused:

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hình là sang tuần Em vẫn ở miền tây ,Đồng Nai  ,Bác nào ở Biên Hòa đã Alo em Thì cho em lại số phone nhé.

----------


## thucncvt

Tình hình là thời gian tới Em lại tiếp tục hành trình miền Tây ,dọc Nam bắc chuyển nữa ,lần này chắc ghé Sóc Trăng rồi ,và dự kiến có ở Đà Nẵng , Huế nữa 
- Mục đích chuyển hành trình chuyển giao công nghệ máy mọc linh tinh ,và khảo sát  phục hồi nhân phẩm cho mấy em Laser co2 vỏ kim loại  hàng Mỹ gì đó
đại loại là như thế này  


 Bác nào có máy chết ổm hỏng thì liên lạc với em , ,em sẽ lập đàn gọi vong nó trở lại với các Bác . nhé

----------

CKD

----------


## thucncvt

Em đang vi hành Miền Tây. Tối nay trở lại Sài Gòn. Ai máy laser hỏng  a lô mình

----------


## thucncvt

Em vẫn ở miền tây,và rạch giá Kiên giang, sài gòn. Sửa máy laser. Rồi ra Đà Nẵng  .bác nào muốn được tư vấn. 
Sửa máy laser  .alô zalo  luôn Em nha

----------

